# Surgery and Depersonalization - Heightened DP?



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi,

To keep this short and sweet, I would just like to know from any others who have had surgery, and under anesthesia have had any issues while having depersonalization - post operation.

I am just worried, that once I have this major surgery - double jaw surgery, that once I awake from being under anesthesia, that I will succumb a higher level of feeling "un-reality"

I already have heightened unreality when Im in the shower, because the level of heat and temperature around me increases, and thus my anxiety and DP increases as well, so will this happen too?

Currently I am on clonazepam .5mg, and nothing else - even high doses of this my DP increases.

Any stories that are similar - peeps who have gone through surgery and have DP, would be great to share your experience.

Thanks,

Alejandroe84


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2015)

I've been put under general anesthesia whilst having DP, however, it wasn't for something as major as jaw surgery, but I think your main concern is about the anesthesia itself? If so, try not to worry about it, from what I recall it didn't affect my DP, just gave me the usually hangover affect. They actually give you things to relax you before the anesthesia so you may wake up feeling less DP/DR'd believe it or not!


----------



## ocean (Feb 17, 2015)

couple of weeks ago i went under full anesthesia while a smaller surgery. It was the general procedure. i was scared, well in a way you can be scared if you have DP, but everything went absolutely normal. it is , if you break it down, just a part of your brain being put to sleep and woken up again. nothing i really had to worry about. the hours after it one might feel a little tipsy or sick, but that is normal.

that is my experience, but i fully understand you, since with DP you have a different percpeption and feeling of agency.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

You will likely feel like total and utter shit when you wake up, especially due to the swelling you will have, I would imagine the dp/Dr will be very intense, but it can't kill you so why does it matter?

Good luck, I'm also potentially having orthognathic surgery in the future aswell and am pretty nervous about it.


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Yes, I am worried about the anesthesia - not waking up, trouble breathing etc, but I was told there will be a tube down my throat, so that eased my mind *insert sarcasm here*

Also, yes, I am worried about my heightened DR/DP. I hope to have a decent experience. I know it will be worth it in the end, if all goes well.

Early April, I'm scheduled for my orthognathic surgery (there is no specific day as of yet, just month), which is just around the corner, so I want to be mentally prepared for anything coming my way on the scheduled date.

I have an appointment with my surgeon (the one of many I've had thus far) this March, so hopefully, I will have some more positive feedback onto what to expect - not to say that I haven't, but next time, I will be even more informed.

Thanks again.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Alejandroe84 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys.
> 
> Yes, I am worried about the anesthesia - not waking up, trouble breathing etc, but I was told there will be a tube down my throat, so that eased my mind *insert sarcasm here*
> 
> ...


Underbite?

As long as your surgeon is reputable you will be fine, very very unlikely you don't wake up from anaesthesia.

Realistically the only thing you have to think about is potential numbness of the lower lip and chin which can result from tampering with the inferior alveolar nerve.

Ask your surgeon how often his patients get permanent numbness - it's important he lets you know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

Good luck buddy, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## BadVoodoo (Dec 23, 2014)

I got into a really bad car wreck and had to get surgery the next day. When they got me to the hospital I was refusing to take any pain meds to the point I was going to try and fight the doctor with broken bones so my DP wouldn't get worse. ( mine was drug induced and at the time I thought it was brain damage so the idea of having more drugs even for medical purposes was at the time a life or death matter) however they eventually called the on duty cop at the hospital to help restraine me and proceeded to dope me up with all types of shit. The next day I went under full anesthesia and when I came out of it I was still the same old DP me with no changes for better or worse. Sooooooo it's nothing to worrie about. Everything will be fine!


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the well-wishes.

Yes, this is for my class III underbite. I have discussed, and I have a written confirmation about the numbness from my surgeon, but that right now I'm not to worried about. My main concern is that I just want to be able to wake up even with my sleep apnea and not being able to breath right, and DP/DR. Also, the after effects. Will my body be able to take on medications - obviously, I don't want to overdose.

I am worried about *not* waking up because I have self-diagnosed myself with sleep apnea. I would wake up not breathing some nights, and would have to catch my breath/coughing - my Significant other (SO) would notice this and get scared. I went to do a sleep study, and they said that they were no problems, but they misdiagnosed - I didn't sleep well all that night because of all the nodes and wires on my body and up my nose.

Well, I don't think I will fight having to put me under, but I will be scared - which is normal I think. I hope "everything will be fine",but I just want to make sure. We all have fears, and with this DP, and not breathing sometimes for me, just adds on to that fear. I will discuss with my surgeon about the drug doses, post-op as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Those are all typically normal fears for even people without dp... You will be just fine and probably feeling even better being under professional care... Hey who knows maybe you will get something positive out of this.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad someone posted about this. I might have to have an inguinal hernia surgery sometime in the future and was always nervous about this issue.

I was so nervous about it that the last time I had any remotely invasive medical procedure (dental in this case), I wasn't put under anesthesia and was just given a local numbing agent. I was getting a wisdom tooth out.

Hypocritically enough I wasn't as opposed to the percocet they gave me that lasted till the week after the procedure haha.


----------



## raptorsfan89 (Dec 28, 2020)

My derealization has been triggered SEVERELY from general anesthesia I received for surgery 3.5 months ago.

What I dont understand is the several previous surgeries I've had for my reoccuring health condition did not give me this effect.

Why it happened for this surgery alone beats me. It is 10 X worse and accompanied by dizziness when moving my head. HELP!


----------

